
Goop’s Netflix trailer: Paltrow sinks into a vagina, spews pseudoscience - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/goops-netflix-trailer-paltrow-sinks-into-a-vagina-spews-pseudoscience/
======
aaron695
Scientific American did a pro Goop piece.

They then deleted it from the record (Rather than standard practice of
retracting it)

Why should we expect anything of Netflix given SA does the same?

Doctors Are Not Gods [https://digestinternational.com/2019/11/26/doctors-are-
not-g...](https://digestinternational.com/2019/11/26/doctors-are-not-gods-
scientific-american-blog-network/)

